# Trovoada vista de Braga - 24 Agosto de 2016



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2016 às 00:49)

Já não esperava que se fosse formar mais alguma coisa hoje, mas quando estava a chegar a casa começei a ver uns clarões e depois até alguns raios. Mal cheguei fui logo pôr a máquina a tirar a fotos. A maioria dos relâmpagos eram nuvem-solo, raramente via algum intra-nuvem ou nuvem-nuvem. De por volta 210 fotos, apanhei 35 relâmpagos e os melhores estão aqui.

Aqui ficam as fotos por ordem cronológica:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2016 às 01:07)

Divinais!!


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2016 às 01:18)

Excelentes


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 08:18)

Muito boas!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (25 Ago 2016 às 13:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Já não esperava que se fosse formar mais alguma coisa hoje, mas quando estava a chegar a casa começei a ver uns clarões e depois até alguns raios. Mal cheguei fui logo pôr a máquina a tirar a fotos. A maioria dos relâmpagos eram nuvem-solo, raramente via algum intra-nuvem ou nuvem-nuvem. De por volta 210 fotos, apanhei 35 relâmpagos e os melhores estão aqui.
> 
> Aqui ficam as fotos por ordem cronológica:
> 
> ...


ADORO


----------



## Paelagius (25 Ago 2016 às 15:47)

Bravo!


----------



## Pek (25 Ago 2016 às 21:42)

Estupendas!!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Ago 2016 às 21:40)

Obrigado a todos!


----------

